# i think i bricked my device



## godlyitem (May 12, 2012)

OMG guys i need serious help!!!i somehow bricked my device while constantly trying to flash thsi rom. now my tf201 boots into twrp no matter what! i tried to flash new roms, full wipe etc still gets into twrp. the power+volume down button = no use. what do i do now???


----------



## fredgar (May 1, 2012)

Just saw this post. I believe you need this. Option 1a. Hope it helps. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1514088


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

godlyitem said:


> OMG guys i need serious help!!!i somehow bricked my device while constantly trying to flash thsi rom. now my tf201 boots into twrp no matter what! i tried to flash new roms, full wipe etc still gets into twrp. the power+volume down button = no use. what do i do now???


If you can't get it fixed, let me know and I could help restore it if you have nvflash enabled..


----------

